# Baby Diesel pics.



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is one pup who looks very different as an adult! 




























I miss my fluffy baby.

Big Diesel. Now 20 months old.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

*Diesel was and is adorable, I love the 2nd pic, ears look so confused.
*


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love yr boy!.He's gorgeous!.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is lovely i just want to hug him.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He is a beautiful dog- it is interesting to see all the stages of him growing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful! 

I know he's not a Shiloh, but a friend is getting a pup. I can't wait to meet her. I love your D.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Diesel is gorgeous..........


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I usually don't compliment people on their dogs unless it's a golden, because I'm kind of a golden snob : but I have to tell you...

*I SERIOUSLY LOVE THIS DOG !!!*


:wave:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I usually don't compliment people on their dogs unless it's a golden, because I'm kind of a golden snob : but I have to tell you...
> 
> *I SERIOUSLY LOVE THIS DOG !!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks! He is my baby still. My mum trod on his tail this morning and he came crying to me!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is goegous!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so gorgeous and I love that second picture with one ear up and one down. He has grown into a very handsome boy.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My god, he is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful boy (and such a cute baby!)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, i wouldn't be able to tell that was him as a pup! I have to say, he is one of the more gorgeous non-goldens i know! I love his coat!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a question about German Shepherds. Are there different coats like Labs, but the same otherwise? I've seen many different looks.....long haired, short coated, mostly black, and of course white.????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Diesel was a very good looking pup but who could have guessed at his adult look. I love the one pic of him with one ear up and one down.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WHAT A BIG BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!!!!!! ooooh, he looks so huggable


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the pics, and he's turned into one big handsome hound !!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i must be the only one, but i can totally see the big boy he became in his puppy photos.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I have a question about German Shepherds. Are there different coats like Labs, but the same otherwise? I've seen many different looks.....long haired, short coated, mostly black, and of course white.????


German Shepherd vary a lot. Here is part of the standard.

_*Coat 
*The ideal dog has a double coat of medium length. The outer coat should be as dense as possible, hair straight, harsh and lying close to the body. A slightly wavy outer coat, often of wiry texture, is permissible. The head, including the inner ear and foreface, and the legs and paws are covered with short hair, and the neck with longer and thicker hair. The rear of the forelegs and hind legs has somewhat longer hair extending to the pastern and hock, respectively. Faults in coat include soft, silky, too long outer coat, woolly, curly, and open coat. _*

Color*_ 
The German Shepherd Dog varies in color, and most colors are permissible. Strong rich colors are preferred. Pale, washed-out colors and blues or livers are serious faults. A white dog must be disqualified._ 

Diesel's coat is a fault but I don't care! The look of the dog also depends on what lines it is from. Most American/German show lines are black and tan with the typical saddle. German working lines favor the darker sable dog. Diesel is a lighter sable. 

Diesel's mum was a darker sable long coat and his dad was white! I can post a pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> ................Diesel's mum was a darker sable long coat and his dad was white! I can post a pic if anyone is interested.


Sure, let's see Daddy. He'd be great on a ski trip with his snow racoon look!

dg


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel's mum 









His dad.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thats one handsome dog! Love the pictures, he's quite photogenic


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I love those puppy German Shepard ears.. its too funny how one popps up before the other.. too cute


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What a handsome guy! His markings are gorgeous.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So cute, I love the pictures! Gosh I miss our german shepherd, cherish him ( I know you do) he is stunning!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, just saw his parents! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He sure is gorgeous...he looked like a Malinous as a puppy..but now he has HAIR!! lol...hehe.


----------

